# Award wage cattle work



## Sopheeny (Jul 19, 2017)

Currently doing 88 days on cattle farm. I am meant to recieve the award wage of $694 per week,
minus food, accommodation and tax (which I believe they deduct at source) I am being paid $440 per week. Is this too little to qualify for 2nd year visa?


----------

